# Dreaming?



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if hedgies dream when they sleep? Pliny makes all sorts of crazy noises when he is zonked out. Sometimes he snores (sigh). He also makes kissing/lip smacking sounds, sighs and squeaks. I do realize that he does, on occasion, um 'take care of his needs', but most of the time he just seems to be a really noisy sleeper. The reason I ask about dreaming is that he sometimes just starts huffing and balling up (while still asleep) for no reason (nothing around to set him off). It almost seems like he might be having a nightmare.
Any thoughts, ideas, similar situations?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think most animals dream when they sleep, aka dogs 'running' while sleeping, I've seen my cats twitch while sleeping, like they were attacking something, and indeed from what I've read hedgehogs do sleep. There have been cases of hedgehogs who let out their 'death scream' while asleep, owners rush in expecting to find an injured hedgehogs, only to find their hog asleep and usually ticked off cause they just got woken up. My guys are dead quiet though.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgies dream in their sleep, yes ^-^
Sometimes when Kashi is cuddling with me and falls into a deep sleep, his legs will start twitching like he's runnign :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

That is adorable. Pliny just snores and sighs away. The big sighs are the cutest really.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Sandslash does the big snores that you hear in cartoons. With the big high-pitched teakettle exhale lol. And sometimes he huffs in his sleep. Doesn't get enough huffing done during the day, apparently :roll:


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Roxie generally is a pretty quiet sleeper but I've seen her go into a full blown ball in her sleep a couple of times, and twitchy feeties


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Our Lily (RIP) used to make such loud noises in her sleep that we could hear her on the mail level and their room is on the second level. She would snore, whimper, whine, squeal, squeak and every type of noise you can think of. Often she would make a noise that would have us running and she'd look like, "why are you waking me up?" :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc is a symphony when he sleeps, sometimes I'm amazed at the sounds that come out of him. He also did the infamous "death scream" last week, scared the heck out of us! We thought something had bitten him, and when we lifted the pigloo of him he was sound asleep. He was so mad we woke him up in the middle of the afternoon. :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny hasn't done the death scream - that heavens, not sure what I would do if I heard that! I am always amazed that such a tiny creature can make such a racket. Then again, in his 'Prickly Affairs' book Hugh Warwick describes the incredible amount of noise made by a foraging British hedgie at night. Silly critters.


----------

